# Dance Moms!



## Gagafritz (Mar 8, 2013)

Great show!


----------



## Gagafritz (Mar 12, 2013)

Is anyone watching?


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 12, 2013)

Gagafritz said:


> Is anyone watching?




Entertaining, for sure.   Thanks! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NZYcj7DE8]Dance Moms Season 1 Episode 4 Dances - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 12, 2013)

Is that dancing or cheerleading?


----------



## Gagafritz (Mar 13, 2013)

Some of those girls are pretty amazing.  Maddie is Da Bomb.


----------



## Dabs (Apr 6, 2013)

Huh??
Wow....I am surprised anyone even mentioned this show ~LoL~
I have only seen previews, and all the previews show the Mothers bitching and the chubby dance lady cocking her head....not my type of show. But then....I am not into reality shows~


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmm . . . I don't understand this type of competition.  My attitude is probably fashioned by interaction with helicopter mothers when I was school board president.  Had to warn several and have one arrested and led out in handcuffs.  That slowed matters for awhile.


----------

